# Morir y morirse



## Mahana

*H*ola todos*:*

*¿Cuál* es la diferencia entre morir y morirse?


----------



## Pinairun

Mahana said:


> hola todos
> *¿Cuál *es la diferencia entre MORIR y MORIRSE?



Apenas es perceptible, pero no es lo mismo decir: _El abuelo murió anoche _(información objetiva)  que _El abuelo se murió anoche_ (información subjetiva que no solo indica la muerte del abuelo, sino el sentimiento de saber que nos ha dejado, que ya descansa, que le echaremos de menos, en fín, todo eso que se siente cuando muere alguien a quien se quiere).

_Se_ tiene el valor afectivo con que el hablante considera la acción.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Apenas es perceptible, pero no es lo mismo decir: _El abuelo murió anoche _(información objetiva) que _El abuelo se murió anoche_ (información subjetiva que no solo indica la muerte del abuelo, sino el sentimiento de saber que nos ha dejado, que ya descansa, que le echaremos de menos, en fín, todo eso que se siente cuando muere alguien a quien se quiere).
> 
> _Se_ tiene el valor afectivo con que el hablante considera la acción.


 
Por estos lados, no percibo esa pequeña diferencia, Pina, incluso porque hasta para desconocidos se suele decir 'se murió".   Para mí significan lo msimo.

El matiz afectivo se lo añadiría un dativo de interés relacionado con el hablante: _*Se me murió el abuelo. *_


----------



## zuzkita

Bromas aparte (supongo que de mal gusto para algunos....lo siento ante todo, he de decir que no veo diferencia alguna ni de sentimiento ni nada que se le parezca entre las dos formas.

Morirse creo que es más común que morir. Quizás sí es más formal "morir". En un texto biográfico encontraríamos: Shakespeare murió en 1616 y no "se murió".

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Morirse creo que es más común que morir. Quizás sí es más formal "morir". En un texto biográfico encontraríamos: Shakespeare murió en 1616 y no "se murió".


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## m_pookie

*Hola, *
*Yo creo que dependiendo el ambiente en el que te cries usaras la palabra que más te parezca.*
*De gustos y colores...*

*morir *


*intr. Dejar de vivir:
*_ha muerto después de una larga enfermedad. También prnl._
*Finalizar o extinguirse algo completamente:
*_su recuerdo no morirá. También prnl._
*Sentir algo con mucha fuerza:
*_morir de frío,de risa. También prnl._
*Cesar algo en su curso o movimiento:
*_el río muere en el mar._
*morir o morirse por alguien o algo loc. Sentir fuerte amor o deseo por alguien o algo:
*_me muero por un poco de aire._
*Irreg. Se conj. como dormir.
*
*Bsos.*


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Por estos lados, no percibo esa pequeña diferencia, Pina, incluso porque hasta para desconocidos se suele decir 'se murió".   Para mí significan lo msimo.
> 
> El matiz afectivo se lo añadiría un dativo de interés relacionado con el hablante: _*Se me murió el abuelo. *_




Estáis todos en lo cierto.
Y yo equivocada, claro.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Estáis todos en lo cierto.
> Y yo equivocada, claro.


 
¿Cómo que claro, oh gurú nuestrade la lengua castellana?


----------



## StryKeRneL

En un texto formal yo escribiría "morir" y no "morirse", pero la diferencia no la percibo, salvo cuando hay un complemento indirecto.

Ejemplo sin complemento indirecto:

Murió mi abuelo.
Se murió mi abuelo.

En las dos anteriores no percibo diferencia.

Ejemplo con complemento indirecto (me):

Se me murió mi abuelo. (Hay una especie de redundancia, pero está bien)
Se me murió el abuelo. (Suena un poco despectivo)

Pero no se puede decir:

Me murió mi abuelo.
Me murió el abuelo.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Cómo que claro?(



¡Y tan claro! Nobleza obliga.
Además, debo pedir disculpas a Mahana por haberle complicado las cosas.

Solo un añadido, donde sí hay una diferencia:
_Alguien querido se murió ayer de repente_. Sufrió un infarto.
_Ayer murió alguien querido en un atentado_. Aquí no podríamos decir se murió.
Lo que demuestra que _se_ *no *tiene valor afectivo.
¿Estaba yo en Babia o no?


----------



## StryKeRneL

_Alguien querido murió ayer de repente_.
_Ayer se murió alguien querido en un atentado_.

No capto la diferencia con el verbo reflexivo o sin él.


----------



## JorgeCano

Tenía su parte de razón Pinairun: "se murió" no se pondría en una biografía formal, objetiva, pero sí en un contexto más informal, tal vez más sentimental, como en la cancioncilla:
"*Ya se murió el burro
de la tía Vinagre, 
ya se lo llevó Dios
de esta vida miserable...*"


----------



## HUMBERT0

Pues, suena diferente esto, ¿no?

Sólo fue a morirse de la risa 
Sólo fue a morir de la risa 

comer y morirse, ¿a eso vino! 
Comer y morir, ¿a eso vino!


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¿Estaba yo en Babia o no?


Jamás.
(¿Dónde queda Babia?)


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Jamás.
> (¿Dónde queda Babia?)



Si me lo permiten los moderadores, te lo digo.
Es una bellísima comarca de León (España), reserva de la biosfera desde 2004.
Tiene algo que ver con la expresión "estar en Babia", ya tratada en este hilo.
En el _post _18, aparece este enlace con la "historia" de la expresión.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Si me lo permiten los moderadores, te lo digo.
> Es una bellísima comarca de León (España), reserva de la biosfera desde 2004.
> Tiene algo que ver con la expresión "estar en Babia", ya tratada en este hilo.
> En el _post _18, aparece este enlace con la "historia" de la expresión.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias, Pina. 
Me parece igual de atractivo morirse en Babia que morir en Babia.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Será lo mismo:
"Morir de la pena" que "Morirse de la pena",  ¿Pregúntome yo ?


----------



## krometor

Yo diría que " se murio" es un uso simplemente expresivo, en realidad no cambia el signifacado.


----------



## Pinairun

StryKeRneL said:


> _Alguien querido murió ayer de repente_.
> _Ayer se murió alguien querido en un atentado_.
> 
> No capto la diferencia con el verbo reflexivo o sin él.




Yo tampoco soy capaz de transmitir ese matiz.
La gente no "se" muere en un atentado, sino muere. Los matan, resultan muertos.
Los que "se" mueren (por sí solos) no los ha matado nadie. La falta de "se" marca la diferencia.
Lamento la dureza de la expresión, pero no he encontrado otra que lo exprese mejor.

¿Todavía no? ¿O solo lo veo yo?


----------



## Tamita

Quizas valdria la pena conjugar para entenderlo mejor:
Yo me muero de la pena
El se muere de la pena


----------



## Naticruz

A propósito, María Moliner dice:
 
«* **morir* (del lat. vulg. _morīre)_ 
 
*1* *intr. y prnl.* Dejar de vivir. Se emplea _morir_ y no _morirse_ cuando la muerte es _recibida,_ es decir, producida por un accidente u otra causa violenta: ‘Murió en la guerra [a mano airada, en el hundimiento del Titánic]’. En otros casos, se emplea indistintamente una u otra forma.»
 
Sobre este verbo *morir* me gustaría muchísimo conocer vuestra opinión sobre el extracto siguiente espigado de un pequeño libro, editado para extranjeros, que tiene por título _Vamos a conjugar _y por autora  Leonor Montilla.
 
«Conexión Psicológica: Cuando referimos un echo que  a pesar de haber sucedido hace mucho, y por lo tanto dentro del ámbito temporal del pretérito indefinido, todavía repercute en nuestro presente, criando una conexión psicológica o sentimental, utilizamos el pretérito perfecto en lugar del tiempo ya referido y que le sería propio.
 
_Mi tío *ha muerto *hace diez años en lugar de mi tío murió hace diez años.»_
 
Como siempre, aguardo con mucho interés vuestras bien conceptuadas opiniones. 
Un cordial saludo


----------



## ManPaisa

Por estos lados:

*Morir de la pena ---> Fallecer de tristeza/pesar*
*Morirse de la pena ---> Sentir mucha vergüenza*



Naticruz said:


> _Mi tío *ha muerto *hace diez años en lugar de mi tío murió hace diez años.»_


 
Me da la impresión de que en España sí.  
Por estos lados, no.


----------



## Pinairun

Naticruz said:


> A propósito, María Moliner dice:
> 
> «*morir* (del lat. vulg. _morīre)_
> 
> *1* *intr. y prnl.* Dejar de vivir. Se emplea _morir_ y no _morirse_ cuando la muerte es _recibida,_ es decir, producida por un accidente u otra causa violenta: ‘Murió en la guerra [a mano airada, en el hundimiento del Titánic]’. En otros casos, se emplea indistintamente una u otra forma.»
> 
> Sobre este verbo *morir* me gustaría muchísimo conocer vuestra opinión sobre el extracto siguiente espigado de un pequeño libro, editado para extranjeros, que tiene por título _Vamos a conjugar _y por autora  Leonor Montilla.
> 
> «Conexión Psicológica: Cuando referimos un hecho que  a pesar de haber sucedido hace mucho, y por lo tanto dentro del ámbito temporal del pretérito indefinido, todavía repercute en nuestro presente, criando una conexión psicológica o sentimental, utilizamos el pretérito perfecto en lugar del tiempo ya referido y que le sería propio.
> 
> _Mi tío *ha muerto *hace diez años en lugar de mi tío murió hace diez años.»_
> 
> Como siempre, aguardo con mucho interés vuestras bien conceptuadas opiniones.
> Un cordial saludo



Sí, en muchas ocasiones hacemos traslaciones intencionadas de los tiempos verbales dando rienda suelta a nuestros sentimientos.   

Un hijo, afligido  por la muerte de su madre, podrá decir: "Mi madre ha muerto hace año y medio", porque él  vive todavía instalado en el tiempo de su dolor y pasará por alto lo cronológico.

En una situación muy diferente, estando presentes en la agonía dolorosísima de un ser querido, en el mismo instante en que este fallezca podríamos exclamar: ¡Ya murió!

Así es.
EDIT: No solo ocurre con el verbo "morir", cualquier otro puede servir.
Una pareja que se ha casado hace un año (y todavía están como en su luna de miel) pueden decir: "Nos hemos casado en agosto del año pasado" porque para ellos es como si fuera ayer.

Un saludo


----------



## StryKeRneL

Un hijo afligido por la muerte de su madre, podrá también decir: "Mi madre murió hace año y medio" y podría todavía sentirse instalado en ese momento de dolor.

Así como, estando presentes en la agonía de un ser querido, podríamos decir justo después de que fallezca: "¡Ya ha muerto!"

--
No logro detectar un sentimiento mayor por usar otro tiempo verbal....


----------



## Jellby

Uno *muere* o *se muere* de pena, de una enfermedad, de viejo, inesperadamente sin causa conocida...

Uno *muere* de un disparo, en un accidente de tráfico, por sobredosis... sólo *se muere* por esas causas al cabo de unos días unos días de agonía, es decir, tras un tiempo en el que no está muy claro si va a vivir o morir.


----------



## Pinairun

StryKeRneL said:


> Un hijo afligido por la muerte de su madre, podrá también decir: "Mi madre murió hace año y medio" y podría todavía sentirse instalado en ese momento de dolor.
> 
> Así como, estando presentes en la agonía de un ser querido, podríamos decir justo después de que fallezca: "¡Ya ha muerto!"
> 
> --
> No logro detectar un sentimiento mayor por usar otro tiempo verbal....



No es cuestión de mayor sentimiento, sino del sentido del tiempo en que lo vivimos. Si usamos el pretérito perfecto "queremos" expresar que el motivo de nuestro dolor (o alegría, que es lo mismo)  está todavía reciente, no mitigado por el paso real del tiempo.

Por lo visto, solo lo expresamos así en España. No sé de dónde nos viene.
Un saludo


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Por lo visto, solo lo expresamos así en España. No sé de dónde nos viene.
> Un saludo


 
Tienes razón. 
Es difícil explicarlo a los de este lado del charco ya que no lo sentimos así, aunque se trate de una muerte.


----------



## JorgeCano

Jellby said:


> Uno *muere* o *se muere* de pena, de una enfermedad, de viejo, inesperadamente sin causa conocida...
> 
> Uno *muere* de un disparo, en un accidente de tráfico, por sobredosis... sólo *se muere* por esas causas al cabo de unos días unos días de agonía, es decir, tras un tiempo en el que no está muy claro si va a vivir o morir.


Exactamente! Morir vale en todos los casos. 
No es raro que el pronombre personal haga más *persona*l lo de morir.  Sólo vale si existe  un matiz propio de la naturaleza o estado del que muere.
Decir "el abuelo se murió de un disparo en la nuca" sólo se entendería como humor negro. Gila contaba que su tía "se murió de un padrastro". Casi la misma risa produciría decir que "murió de un padrastro" porque morir vale siempre.


----------



## flljob

Hay verbos intransitivos en se puede alternar una forma pronominal con una no pronominal. Es el caso de morir y dormir, por ejemplo. Los usos pronominales les dan un sentido no durativo. Son acciones puntuales.
Durmió no es igual a se durmió.
Murió no es igual a se murió.

Saludos


----------



## Naticruz

Pinairun said:


> En una situación muy diferente, estando presentes en la agonía dolorosísima de un ser querido, en el mismo instante en que este fallezca podríamos exclamar: ¡Ya murió!
> 
> Así es.
> EDIT: No solo ocurre con el verbo "morir", cualquier otro puede servir.
> Una pareja que se ha casado hace un año (y todavía están como en su luna de miel) pueden decir: "Nos hemos casado en agosto del año pasado" porque para ellos es como si fuera ayer.
> 
> Un saludo


Muchísimo interesante tu explicación. Siempre atenta a mi ortografía como a mí me gusta.  Gracias por todo.
Un saludo cordial


----------



## Dama de noche

Pinairun said:


> Por lo visto, solo lo expresamos así en España. No sé de dónde nos viene.
> Un saludo



No sé otros andaluces lo que opinarán, pero no estoy acostumbrada a oír por aquí "ha muerto hace diez años" ni "nos hemos casado en agosto del año pasado", así que igual no se utiliza en toda España.


----------



## Pinairun

Dama de noche said:


> No sé otros andaluces lo que opinarán, pero no estoy acostumbrada a oír por aquí "ha muerto hace diez años" ni "nos hemos casado en agosto del año pasado", así que igual no se utiliza en toda España.



Es posible que los protagonistas de esos ejemplos hayan vivido sus experiencias con una intensidad que no somos capaces de comprender.

Pero yo sí comprendo lo que me quiso decir, no hace mucho tiempo, una mujer bastante mayor -que había sido analfabeta casi toda su vida- cuando me contó que, al quedarse viuda a los sesenta y pico de años, con sus hijos ya casados y con nietos, había comenzado a ir a la escuela de adultos con mucha voluntad de aprender:  Alfabetización, primaria, secundaria, bachillerato.
Recuerdo que me dijo: "Hace dos años he terminado el Bachillerato, con matrícula". Su viva sonrisa de orgullo personal dejaba claro que el tiempo psicológico de su satisfacción duraba todavía. Con toda la razón, creo yo.

Con todo esto, lo normal es mantener la regularidad empleando el pretérito simple cuando nos sentimos fuera de la unidad de tiempo objetivamente considerada y el pretérito perfecto cuando nos encontramos dentro de la unidad de tiempo en que se produce la acción.

Un saludo


----------



## StryKeRneL

flljob said:


> Hay verbos intransitivos en se puede alternar una forma pronominal con una no pronominal. Es el caso de morir y dormir, por ejemplo. Los usos pronominales les dan un sentido no durativo. Son acciones puntuales.
> Durmió no es igual a se durmió.
> Murió no es igual a se murió.
> 
> Saludos



En otro hilo se discute sobre dormir y dormirse, y se concluye que son claramente diferentes. Lo mismo no sucede con morir y morirse, ya que la diferencia no es tan clara, si es que hay alguna.


----------



## JorgeCano

Sobre la pregunta original, 


Mahana said:


> *H*ola todos*:*
> 
> *¿Cuál* es la diferencia entre morir y morirse?


parece que lo más acertado es:


			
				flljob said:
			
		

> Hay verbos intransitivos en se puede alternar una forma pronominal con una no pronominal. Es el caso de morir y dormir, por ejemplo. Los usos pronominales les dan un sentido no durativo. Son acciones puntuales.
> Durmió no es igual a se durmió.
> Murió no es igual a se murió.
> 
> Saludos


Aunque, como dice StryKeRneL, se nota mucho más con el verbo dormir.
Pero, además, y al menos con morir, 


			
				krometor said:
			
		

> Yo diría que " se murio" es un uso simplemente expresivo, en realidad no cambia el significado.


y varios, a este lado del Atlántico, hemos apreciado ese valor expresivo, que puede ser personal, sentimental,  natural,  esperado, ... y hasta humorístico:
Nieves Concostrina relata en RNE las peripecias de la muerte de Rasputín y dice que "acabó *muriéndose* cuando le dió la gana." Si hubiese dicho "finalmente murió cuando le dio la gana" habría mantenido el valor de localización temporal y personalísimo de esa muerte, pero habría perdido parte del tono humorístico que suele dar a sus relatos. 
Más tarde aclara que, según la autopsia, "*murió *ahogado", manteniendo así el valor objetivo del dato. 

Saludo a todos.


----------



## Maritess

No es por nada, pero me quedo cada vez más confundida de cúando usar morir o morirse... 
Hace poco en un examen utilicé fallecer para evitar el problema.


----------



## Pinairun

Maritess said:


> No es por nada, pero me quedo cada vez más confundida de cuándo usar morir o morirse...
> Hace poco en un examen utilicé fallecer para evitar el problema.


----------



## JorgeCano

A quienes los usamos a diario nos resulta dificil explicar la diferencia. A ver, ahora:

*MORIR*: Historia, noticias, muerte accidental, 


"Cervantes murió..."
"Mueren cinco personas..."
"Este año morirán..."
"¡Muere!" (dice uno en el momento de matar a otro)
(El uso del pronominal en estos casos sólo se justifica por alguna intención expresiva)
*
MORIRSE:* Su uso exclusivo se limita a pocos casos.


Muerte actual, situación agonizante: "Está muriéndose".    "¡Me muero!"
Sentido figurado: Morir*se* de pena, de vergüenza, de risa..., "Muérete ya" (= desaparece)
Influencia personal en la propia muerte: "Vas a morirte de tanto fumar".
*MORIR/MORIRSE*: En contextos coloquiales,  no incluídos antes, son intercambiables:


Muerte reciente: Ha muerto/Se ha muerto.  Murió/Se murió
De una enfermedad (Murió/se murió del corazón).
*Siempre quedarán casos dificiles de explicar *como éstos:


Para morirse sólo hay que estar vivo
Que muero porque no muero


----------



## golías

Hola a todos.

Creo que morir es la voz activa y morirse es una reminiscencia de la voz media del griego, que en castellano se expresa como reflexiva. Por ejemplo: “¡Cómelo!” y “¡Cómetelo!”. La segunda es un imperativo por el bien del sujeto; algo así como decir: “Cómelo, que es por tu bien”. Este matiz es el de la voz media.

En el caso de “morir” y “morirse”, parece claro que la voz media tiene resonancias irónicas. De ahí que el uso puramente descriptivo privilegie “morir”, como en “murió de un infarto”. Es clara la voz media en "¡Muérete!", queriendo indicar que lo mejor que puede hacer el sujeto es desaparecer de la vista de todos; en cambio, el asesino le dice a la víctima "¡Muere!". También es clara la voz media en el “¡Me moriré cuando me dé la gana!”, que el viejo agonizante espeta a los codiciosos herederos reunidos en torno a su lecho de muerte; “¡Moriré cuando me dé la gana!” sonaría pretencioso. 

El hablar popular ha decidido que morir de gusto o de risa es bueno, y de ahí el uso de la voz media: “me muero de gusto” ó “de risa”, no “muero de...”. En “me muero de vergüenza”, la muerte ofrece la única salida honorable. El uso afectivo está condicionado por la idea implícita del _paso a mejor vida_; así, “se murió mi abuelo”. 

Como la idea de paso a mejor vida no está implícita en los usos metafóricos, en estos predomina la voz activa. Así, en general, de dice “morir matando”, por desafiar a los contrarios sin reparar en las consecuencias. O “morir de éxito”. Incluso “morir de amor”, ya que la muerte por amor es sublime, pero triste porque el amor se acaba.


----------

